# I want easier access to the TO DO List ...



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Now the TO DO List is buried even further. I use it a LOT and would like easier access to it.

Why can't Direct TV make the LIST button on the remote bring up a choice to select, like PLAYLIST "or" TO DO List ... ???? Wouldn't that be easy to do and satisfy those of us that us it a lot ???


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm interested in why you use it so much. I probably look at the todo list once a month, if that...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This thread is no longer active, but contained a LOT of information about why folks wanted to have quick access to the To Do List:

Constructive to-do list discussion (10/16/2011 to 10/21/2011)

I also want quick access to the To Do List, and my reasons from that thread are still stand:



Drew2k said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread and it's been here for three days already!
> 
> OK, so I'm posting this without reading any previous responses, just so it's "real" ...
> 
> ...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

A universal remote with macro capability will solve the problem.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess it's been a few months since we had a thread about this. 

To summarize, there are a lot of reasons for the enthusiast to want access to the to do list, but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself, and I therefore rely on the integrity of my friends when they say it's sound.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To summarize, there are a lot of reasons for the enthusiast to want access to the to do list, but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list.


Sigh. The tyranny of the majority once again.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list.


To which I would say, that's because it's buried in the menu and they don't know about it! Put it somewhere more noticeable and the statistics would change.

When I had cable it was on the main DVR page and I used it every day. Now that it's buried I have to force myself into checking it a few times a week.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

We're obviously in disagreement here, but everyone has their own way of doing things. I doubt whether anyone would accuse me of not knowing where the to-do list is. I just don't see any need to use it, except in very unusual circumstances. I don't have any ARSLs. It isn't as if the to-do list is even a list of everything that is "to do". Most of the time, programs that are "bumped" from recording because of conflicts will not even appear in the to-do list but are recorded anyway. Looking at the to-do list makes people set programs to record manually and change priorities because they think their "bumped" program won't record. 
Ironically, I have a fully-programmable Pronto remote with an infinite number of macros and so I could easily program a single button for access to the to-do list if I really wanted to....


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> A universal remote with macro capability will solve the problem.


+1


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

You need to get your family out now. The black helicopters are coming for you. DirecTV does not want you to have easy access to the TODO List and they don't even want it mentioned. Save yourself while you can.

While on the surface this is funny, in reality it is not. There are too many easy ways for them to provide better access and they won't. So what if even a small amount of people use it, adding a LIST>LIST function would just not be that hard. Someone at DirecTV was harmed by the TODO List and they are keeping it buried.



jdspencer said:


> A universal remote with macro capability will solve the problem.





trh said:


> +1


Yes, to a degree. That is what I use now, but you get missed commands on occasion and have to keep the remote pointed. Once the HR34 gets the new GUI, I am going to figure out their non-standard IR IN and try it that way. But that only helps on one TV.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OR - Make the info available thru your home network. Provide a to-do-list display on your computer or iOS/Android device!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Janice, we all do, at least here on DBSTalk. I accept Stuart's explanation that the vast majority of DirecTV users don't use or even think about the To Do list, but I go to it at least once a week.

I would put easy access to the To Do list in the same category as that of getting to closed captioning. Most people don't use closed captioning but those who do wanted easy access to it and DirecTV complied. 

I'd recommend it be accessed through two rapid presses of the List button. Once either the List or the To Do list are up, a single press of List button would take you back to live TV, which is what a second press of the List button does now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The idea to make the LIST button work like the GUIDE button has been around for a while and is a great idea with a simple implementation and execution and it's mystifying that DIRECTV won't give the users that want the ability to manage their recordings a quick way to do it.

This would 

GUIDE press 1: display the GUIDE
GUIDE press 2: display Guide Cagtegories
EXIT: return to video 

LIST press 1: display the Playlist
LIST press 2: display the To Do List
EXIT: return to video


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I find it interesting how some people want others to justify their reasons for using the To-Do list. I check it once or twice a week...more often when a season is starting. And, I’m not inclined to justify my reasons.

At one point we had easy access to the To-Do list. Now I had to program a macro. I think it should be easier to get to but maybe that’s just me. IMHO, instead of having the Playlist as the first option under the Recordings menu, it should be the To-Do list. I’m not really sure why there is a menu option for something with a dedicated button on the remote but if it stays in the Recordings menu Playlist shouldn’t be first. I would like one button access back but I believe that isn't going to happen.

My 2¢ FWIW.

Mike


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use the todo list quite often as I have lots of series links set up, and also some one offs that I like to do. i have 2 HR24s in my viewing area that I have to use to set up to not get contentions that have bad results for me. 

I would like to have it easier to get to the todo list, but I'd be MUCH happier if I had a unified todo list. Barring that, it would be nice to have a todo list with the iPad D* app so that I don't have to switch to the other HR to schedule/check.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself, and I therefore rely on the integrity of my friends when they say it's sound.


Does that justify the reason for making it as hard to access as possible? I don't visit the local "casino*" and neither does anyone I know, but it still sits out there right on the main drag making it easy for the minority of people who do use it to find it.

I would guess the same overwhelming majorities don't watch some of the niche channels, but they are still there. So just because the majority of a population don't use something doesn't mean it should be eliminated or hidden.

* Casino is a very loose term for a building that has electronic poker machines inside.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess it's been a few months since we had a thread about this.
> 
> To summarize, there are a lot of reasons for the enthusiast to want access to the to do list, but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost *10 million dvr users* don't look at or even think about the to do list. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself, and I therefore rely on the integrity of my friends when they say it's sound.


10 million D* DVR users? If I'm reading that correctly, wow!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Sigh. The tyranny of the majority once again.


Something you can't get away from. Such an obvious PITA that could be easily resolved.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Janice, we all do, at least here on DBSTalk. I accept Stuart's explanation that the vast majority of DirecTV users don't use or even think about the To Do list, but I go to it at least once a week.
> 
> I would put easy access to the To Do list in the same category as that of getting to closed captioning. Most people don't use closed captioning but those who do wanted easy access to it and DirecTV complied.
> 
> I'd recommend it be accessed through two rapid presses of the List button. Once either the List or the To Do list are up, a single press of List button would take you back to live TV, which is what a second press of the List button does now.


It used to be on the Yellow button. That was easy.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

texasbrit said:


> I'm interested in why you use it so much. I probably look at the todo list once a month, if that...


I look daily on three of my DVRs.

It is really a must do because of incorrect or poor info in the Guide data that the ToDo List depends on.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess it's been a few months since we had a thread about this.
> 
> To summarize, there are a lot of reasons for the enthusiast to want access to the to do list, but the research shows that *the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list*. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself, and I therefore rely on the integrity of my friends when they say it's sound.


Yep, there are lots of fools in this world, but that's no excuse not to make a better system.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Gad zooks, I didn't mean to start a war about the TODO List. But the simple fact remains (since Direct TV "has" a TODO list), I use it a lot. I'm homebound for my own medical reasons, and, care for two Dementia patients (one is my 91-yr old mother who is bedridden, had a stroke and heart attack and the other a former boyfriend who has Dementia and is mobile (which is almost worse). Unfortunately, TV watching is a large part of life around here.

So, for my own sanity (and for what they and one part-time caregiver) may watch, I record a LOT of stuff (movies, TV series, History, Science, etc.). I also have a backup recorder that records duplicates (of my series links) on a different channel/time in case my main recorder or station has problems (which is often). After setting up 2 weeks of what we all want to watch, I often have to CHANGE/reschedule certain things due to various reasons (no time to go into the millions of reasons). Anyway, after selecting something to "record", I oftentimes have to MOVE the recording to a later date (view UPCOMING) and I have to monitor this "daily" or more.

When I worked away from home, yes, I would only be able to record minimally and the TODO list (I guess) wouldn't be so important (like some of you).

I don't understand why some people don't understand why one would utilize the TODO list a lot. I think not having it or not using it kinda defeats the purpose of having a DVR to RECORD stuff on. Yes? And, please, no nasty remarks about my life (or non-life). Just stick with the TODO List issue. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Gad zooks, I didn't mean to start a war about the TODO List. But the simple fact remains (since Direct TV "has" a TODO list), I use it a lot. I'm homebound for my own medical reasons, and, care for two Dementia patients (one is my 91-yr old mother who is bedridden, had a stroke and heart attack and the other a former boyfriend who has Dementia and is mobile (which is almost worse). Unfortunately, TV watching is a large part of life around here.
> 
> So, for my own sanity (and for what they and one part-time caregiver) may watch, I record a LOT of stuff (movies, TV series, History, Science, etc.). I also have a backup recorder that records duplicates (of my series links) on a different channel/time in case my main recorder or station has problems (which is often). After setting up 2 weeks of what we all want to watch, I often have to CHANGE/reschedule certain things due to various reasons (no time to go into the millions of reasons). Anyway, after selecting something to "record", I oftentimes have to MOVE the recording to a later date (view UPCOMING) and I have to monitor this "daily" or more.
> 
> ...


Some of us have been asking for an easy way to access the ToDo list for a long time. It used to be easy to access the list by using the Yellow button, but that feature was removed. I also access the ToDo list several times a week on various HRs and I also find it's placement rather annoying, but on the new GUI, it seems easier to get to.

Don't let the bickering bother you, it goes on all the time.

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Yep, there are lots of fools in this world, but that's no excuse not to make a better system.


Or, D*'s research methods and design for the customer methodologies just aren't that great. For example, see the big black box that takes up 20% of the screen when the progress bar is present.

D* doesn't have the greatest track record in getting it right the first time, fortunately, they usually get it right eventually (sometimes it takes a couple of years i.e. double play).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> Or, D*'s research methods and design for the customer methodologies just aren't that great. For example, see the big black box that takes up 20% of the screen when the progress bar is present.
> 
> D* doesn't have the greatest track record in getting it right the first time, fortunately, they usually get it right eventually (sometimes it takes a couple of years i.e. double play).


Yeah, there's that too. I think they discount us as "Power Users" not normal as the rest of the HR world must surely be.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Yeah, there's that too. I think they discount us as "*Power Users*" not normal as the rest of the HR world must surely be.
> 
> Rich


Are you saying DirecTV doesn't follow the policy of if you make the Power User happy, you make everyone happy?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yeah, there's that too. I think they discount us as "Power Users" not normal as the rest of the HR world must surely be.


As Stuart posted:



> but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself,


So perhaps DirecTV knows exactly how many people use the TODO List based on info being sent back to them.

But that may be a Chicken/Egg scenario where people don't use it because it is not easy to get to.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They can't go to far with that even if hey wanted to. At some point it then becomes too complicated for regular people.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Are you saying DirecTV doesn't follow the policy of if you make the Power User happy, you make everyone happy?


You would think that would be logical, no? Obviously, it's not. Sometimes I wonder if they have complete plans or just "wing it".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> As Stuart posted:
> 
> So perhaps DirecTV knows exactly how many people use the TODO List based on info being sent back to them.
> 
> But that may be a Chicken/Egg scenario where people don't use it because it is not easy to get to.


I'm sure if Stuart were in charge of D*, logic would not be ignored.

It is easier to get to using the new GUI, I think.

About the Chicken thing: How would D* know? With us, they know, but I don't see how they could possibly monitor 10 million DVRs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> They can't go to far with that even if hey wanted to. At some point it then becomes too complicated for regular people.


Right. How many homes were you in that had flashing clocks on their VCRs? The same folks now have DVRs. No real reason to think they understand them.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> The idea to make the LIST button work like the GUIDE button has been around for a while and is a great idea with a simple implementation and execution and it's mystifying that DIRECTV won't give the users that want the ability to manage their recordings a quick way to do it.
> 
> This would
> 
> ...


I'll Vote for this Method as it is Simple and shouldn't be too difficult to Implement. 

Or give us the Yellow Button to Select the ToDoList. The Blue Button to me is a waste as I Never use it and I am just curious how many customers do use the Blue Button which could become the ToDoList Button.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> Right. How many homes were you in that had flashing clocks on their VCRs? The same folks now have DVRs. No real reason to think they understand them. Rich


Flashing Lights on my VCR caused me to find out about APC UPS Devices and now I use them on all of my 7 DVRs. :hurah:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I find it amazing that DirecTV has never made use of the numerical pad on the remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I'll Vote for this Method as it is Simple and shouldn't be too difficult to Implement.
> 
> Or give us the Yellow Button to Select the ToDoList. The Blue Button to me is a waste as I Never use it and I am just curious how many customers do use the Blue Button which could become the ToDoList Button.


I never use the Blue Button. I don't understand why we can't go back to the Yellow Button, but the Blue Button sounds like a solution to me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I find it amazing that DirecTV has never made use of the numerical pad on the remote.


Especially since TiVo did.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> I find it amazing that DirecTV has never made use of the numerical pad on the remote.


Me Too!!!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess it's been a few months since we had a thread about this.
> 
> To summarize, there are a lot of reasons for the enthusiast to want access to the to do list, but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself, and I therefore rely on the integrity of my friends when they say it's sound.


I'd question that data. Having seen so many Directv surveys over the years, one thing I learned is that they see something very grey as black and white.

If the question was "do you use the To Do function?" I wonder how many people that said "no" followed their no with "what the hell is the To Do function?"


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I too would like to be able to access my to-do list. IVe got 50 series links on my DVR, a lot of scheduling conflicts, and I watch a lot of hockey games. That means a lot of manual reshuffling of programs in order to make everything fit right.

I'd also like something in the series links themselves. I'd like an option to be able to tell the series link what to do with an upcoming episode that does not have the guide date required to differentiate between a rerun and a first showing. I want to be able to tell it not to schedule those instances of said show. That would really clean up my to-do list.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Avder said:


> I too would like to be able to access my to-do list. IVe got 50 series links on my DVR, a lot of scheduling conflicts, and I watch a lot of hockey games. That means a lot of manual reshuffling of programs in order to make everything fit right.


I feel you there! Seems like the only night there is a hockey game on is when I have all 4 tuners of the DVRs (2) in use.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Avder" said:


> I too would like to be able to access my to-do list. IVe got 50 series links on my DVR, a lot of scheduling conflicts, and I watch a lot of hockey games. That means a lot of manual reshuffling of programs in order to make everything fit right.
> 
> I'd also like something in the series links themselves. I'd like an option to be able to tell the series link what to do with an upcoming episode that does not have the guide date required to differentiate between a rerun and a first showing. I want to be able to tell it not to schedule those instances of said show. That would really clean up my to-do list.


Sounds like a HR34 or second DVR would help you out.

As for reruns, a lot of times they have generic descriptions that you can use nnot to have it not record.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

My vote is obvious but as always ignored.
There is no reason for this request not to be honored. All the scenarios have been presented in previous threads. 
I do thank everyone for revisiting the topic. I miss many recordings due to the process now in place.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

armophob said:


> My vote is obvious but as always ignored.
> There is no reason for this request not to be honored. All the scenarios have been presented in previous threads.
> I do thank everyone for revisiting the topic. I miss many recordings due to the process now in place.


How do you miss recordings because it takes a couple more button presses? I can see being inconvenienced but if it causes you to not check it then that's a choice.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> The idea to make the LIST button work like the GUIDE button has been around for a while and is a great idea with a simple implementation and execution and it's mystifying that DIRECTV won't give the users that want the ability to manage their recordings a quick way to do it.
> 
> This would
> 
> ...


I also would like the LIST button to do this like the Guide button. It only makes common sense. I don't see any need to hide the To-Do list in Manage Recording in the Menu or wherever it is in the HDGUI. Slated to get my HDGUI 1/24. I'd also like to see it show the To-Do lists for all the different DVR's connected Whole Home just liked shared recordings do with the List button. I hate having to go around to the different dvrs to check/cancel items.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

If it was that important to me, I'd invest in a programmable remote. But, I rarely look at the ToDo list...usually only if something didn't record as expected to see why. I would vote NOT to have another step required to get to the Play List, though.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> The idea to make the LIST button work like the GUIDE button has been around for a while . . . .


It works for the GUIDE button. A nice simple KISS solution.

So the bigger Q is why has DirecTV been avoiding this KISS solution for the LIST button?


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> It works for the GUIDE button. A nice simple KISS solution.
> 
> So the bigger Q is why has DirecTV been avoiding this KISS solution for the LIST button?


Possibly because the Play List and To Do List are different animals. While pressing the guide button once brings up the guide and pressing it again brings up more things to do with the guide. The List button would be bringing up two different lists. That would be my guess at a possible reason why, anyway. I wouldn't have a problem with it working that way, though.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Sounds like a HR34 or second DVR would help you out.
> 
> As for reruns, a lot of times they have generic descriptions that you can use nnot to have it not record.


The GF has vetoed any attempt to get more equipment on the grounds that we just cant afford it, and she is absolutely right, to be honest.

And how would I use nnot with a series link?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TAK3210 said:


> Possibly because the *Play List and To Do List are different* animals. While pressing the guide button once brings up the guide and pressing it again brings up more things to do with the guide. The List button would be bringing up two different lists. That would be my guess at a possible reason why, anyway. I wouldn't have a problem with it working that way, though.


Are they not both list? And does the button state LIST?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

TAK3210 said:


> If it was that important to me, I'd invest in a programmable remote. But, I rarely look at the ToDo list...*usually only if something didn't record as expected to see why*. I would vote NOT to have another step required to get to the Play List, though.


I believe the bold is referring to "history" and not the to-do list.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

dsw2112 said:


> I believe the bold is referring to "history" and not the to-do list.


Oh yeah, I think you're right. I guess I _never _look at the To Do list then. :lol:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's a real OOB concept:

Menu>>Remote Setup>>Program Color Buttons...

Select the desired shortcut for the remote control color buttons when watching TV.

Red: <default, no setting>
Green: <default, audio options>
Yellow: <default, program info (yes we know there's an info key already...)
Blue: <default, mini-guide>

Arrow over the desired color button and press Select to change the function.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> Possibly because the Play List and To Do List are different animals. While pressing the guide button once brings up the guide and pressing it again brings up more things to do with the guide. The List button would be bringing up two different lists.


I'd see it as bringing up two *very* related lists though: *Playlist* (what *was recorded*) and *To Do List* (what you *will record*).



> That would be my guess at a possible reason why, anyway. I wouldn't have a problem with it working that way, though.


:up: We need more folks like you!


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Drew2k said:


> I'd see it as bringing up two *very* related lists though: *Playlist* (what *was recorded*) and *To Do List* (what you *will record*).
> 
> :up: We need more folks like you!


I've had to remove myself from the conversation after being shown that I don't even know what the firggin' To Do List is! 

But, you're probably right...a list, is a list, is a list. I'm sure D* will get around to it when they feel like it or never, which ever comes first.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

Avder said:


> I too would like to be able to access my to-do list. IVe got 50 series links on my DVR, a lot of scheduling conflicts, and I watch a lot of hockey games. That means a lot of manual reshuffling of programs in order to make everything fit right.
> 
> I'd also like something in the series links themselves. I'd like an option to be able to tell the series link what to do with an upcoming episode that does not have the guide date required to differentiate between a rerun and a first showing. I want to be able to tell it not to schedule those instances of said show. That would really clean up my to-do list.


You're describing mu situation to a "T". Lot's of hockey and manual reshuffling. I use that "to do" function as much as the "guide" button. What's funny, was last night I was thinking to myself what a pain this is to operate and wondered if there was a thread here on DBS...Sure enough forum members were all over it.

Hopefully we'll see some easier functionality soon...

Marlen


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> I'd see it as bringing up two *very* related lists though: *Playlist* (what *was recorded*) and *To Do List* (what you *will record*).


One could even argue that they really are the same list just separated by the current date/time.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> I would vote NOT to have another step required to get to the Play List, though.


There is a button on the remote. Can't have any less steps than that. 



BattleScott said:


> Here's a real OOB concept:
> 
> Menu>>Remote Setup>>Program Color Buttons...


Yes, this could be easily done with the colored buttons, but from the looks of the new remote*, there is only the red colored button. Things might be changing.

* There is a pic of it somewhere on here, but I can't find it. I think it was an RC70.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Herdfan said:


> There is a button on the remote. Can't have any less steps than that.


I thought the suggestion was to hit the 'List' button and then the '1' button when I first read it. Not the case, so I've changed my 'Nay' vote to 'Present'.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I like the idea of having the List button act in the same manner as the Guide button.

Here's is another possibility. The Info button brings up the Info banner. On that banner is "CC" for closed captioning. Move the CC functionality under the Audio/Video section and put To Do List in the space that was CC.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I want to press a button and have *Stuart Sweet* read aloud to me all of the entries on my To Do list. That way when he read something I didn't want to record, I could just say, "Delete." After that, maybe he should say something like, "Yes, Master."

Yeah, I like that idea. "As you wish, Master." That sounds better still.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Good Luck with that one Carl, but let me know if you get it as I might like to have that also!!! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

No offense to *Stuart*, but I'd rather have *James Earl Jones* read mine.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I think we've got a new app!


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just another request D* will surely ignore!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Instead of Stuart I think I would rather have the voice of Morgan Freeman! :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, I love delusions and flights of fancy!  

Let's keep it closer to the realm of possibility, though, and just focus on a quick return to a way to get to the To Do List! (I have a feeling calling Stuart and waiting for a call back will NOT be speedy!) :lol:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

It would be nice if there could simply be discrete codes for functions such as this that programmable remote users could access. The 99% not interested would never know they exist.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm a frequent ToDo user. I check it daily, on 4 DVRs (ignoring the one used by my kids and the one used by Mrs. Lucky, who deletes anything she hasn't recorded herself when the space warning comes up). A unified ToDo list would be a nice present.

Same reasons as others have mentioned. I'd add that DirecTV is ignoring its anal-retentive universe, those of us who won't trust the HRxx to record as it's been instructed.

List/List would be a great solution. I don't think we should bury the CC controls any further than they already are.

Despite predictions to the contrary, I remain optimistic that a simple ToDo access will return. As I recall, we were never going to get DLB.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think List List would be the Easiest to Code and for us to Use without undue problems for others who could care less.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

lucky13 said:


> List/List would be a great solution.
> 
> Despite predictions to the contrary, I remain optimistic that a simple ToDo access will return. As I recall, we were never going to get DLB.


I have been told by Sources who are in the Know that they think it Will Never Happen and I asked why and I was told they can't say but it seems to have something to do with the Grand Scheme of What Directv wants to do and it just doesn't fit in.

To Me it seems rather Simple but these Sources know a lot more than me or any of us about the Big Picture so I just say Bah HumBug but it is Not that Big Of A Deal if I don't get it


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I have been told by Sources who are in the Know that they think it Will Never Happen and I asked why and I was told they can't say but it seems to have something to do with the Grand Scheme of What Directv wants to do and it just doesn't fit in.
> 
> To Me it seems rather Simple but these Sources know a lot more than me or any of us about the Big Picture so I just say Bah HumBug but it is Not that Big Of A Deal if I don't get it


I'm remain optimistic, yet I will be surprised if I see it.

Decades of rooting for the Mets and the Jets have enabled me to simultaneously hold on to contrary opinions.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess it's been a few months since we had a thread about this.
> 
> To summarize, there are a lot of reasons for the enthusiast to want access to the to do list, but the research shows that the overwhelming majority of the almost 10 million dvr users don't look at or even think about the to do list. As I don't have the raw data I can't interpret it myself, and I therefore rely on the integrity of my friends when they say it's sound.


I wonder how many of the 10 million dvr users ever use the new "MyDirectv" tab on the HDGUI?

Count me as one of the few, I guess,who would like easier access to the "ToDo List".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> It would be nice if there could simply be discrete codes for functions such as this that programmable remote users could access. The 99% not interested would never know they exist.


Agree 100%. Given that DirecTV is the choice provider of CE Pro's and Celeb's who use high-end control systems, you would think they would have a discrete command set. I don't even think SHEF has that command. Somebody at DirecTV hates the TODO list.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I have been told by Sources who are in the Know that they think it Will Never Happen and I asked why and I was told they can't say but it seems to have something to do with the Grand Scheme of What Directv wants to do and it just doesn't fit in.


That scares me that they might eventually remove the access we do have.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

After reading this thread I decided to see for myself how difficult it is to get to the To Do list. After looking through the menus I couldn't find it. What is the exact sequence used to get to it? Thanks!


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Look under 'Manage Recordings'


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

joed32 said:


> After reading this thread I decided to see for myself how difficult it is to get to the To Do list. After looking through the menus I couldn't find it. What is the exact sequence used to get to it? Thanks!


MENU, DOWN, DOWN, RIGHT, RIGHT, SELECT, SELECT

(Menu > Recordings > Manage Recordings > To Do List)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> It works for the GUIDE button. A nice simple KISS solution.
> 
> So the bigger Q is why has DirecTV been avoiding this KISS solution for the LIST button?


Not only do they now avoid it, they took the easy way (the Yellow Button) away from us with no explanation (at least I don't remember thenm explaining).

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> Not only do they now avoid it, they took the easy way (the Yellow Button) away from us with no explanation (at least I don't remember thenm explaining).


Probably because the new RC70 remote only has a Red colored button.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Probably because the new RC70 remote only has a Red colored button.


That was a long time ago when they disabled the Yellow Button. I doubt if they even had a new remote in mind then. That RC70 kinda looks like a Peanut, no?

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> That RC70 kinda looks like a Peanut, no?
> 
> Rich


I think so. Sort of a "fat" peanut. There was a pic here somewhere, but I couldn't find it the other day.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Not only do they now avoid it, they took the easy way (the Yellow Button) away from us with no explanation (at least I don't remember them explaining).
> 
> Rich


I believe all but the RED button are doom!


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

joed32 said:


> After reading this thread I decided to see for myself how difficult it is to get to the To Do list. After looking through the menus I couldn't find it. What is the exact sequence used to get to it? Thanks!


If you have the new HDGUI its:Menu,arrow down to Recordings,enter, arrow left twice to Manage Recordings,enter,then enter again for the ToDo List

Thats it!....:grin:...:nono:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Kind of like the Family Circus Map with Billy:


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Herdfan said:


> Kind of like the Family Circus Map with Billy:


Can I borrow your magnifying glass?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I think so. Sort of a "fat" peanut. There was a pic here somewhere, but I couldn't find it the other day.


Perhaps the new Peanut will have the same numeric features as the TiVo Peanut.

Rich


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I look at the To Do List quite often. Mainly to see what programs are on that I usually watch that night and when I plan to start viewing them. I usually start watching a program that's an hour long 20 min's after it starts. That way I can skip commercials and not catch up to the live feed until its just about over. And I sometimes look at the list to see what nights that week, the NHL games I want to watch will be on. 

As others do, I have a macro created so I can press one button to get to my To Do List. Although as slow as the DVR is, its about 10 seconds until it actually displays. I would prefer there was a button that just went directly to the To Do List, then it would only take 5 seconds for it to display.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> MENU, DOWN, DOWN, RIGHT, *RIGHT*, SELECT, SELECT


What's really crazy there is that one of those seven easy keypresses is to get past the playlist which has it's own hard button.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally got the new guide today in Tallahassee and I love it. I also use the To Do list often but from what I see it's only one or two extra clicks further away.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> As others do, I have a macro created so I can press one button to get to my To Do List. Although as slow as the DVR is, its about 10 seconds until it actually displays. I would prefer there was a button that just went directly to the To Do List, then it would only take 5 seconds for it to display.


Can you set up a macro on the standard DirecTV remote? If so, how? I would like to do this as I am really annoyed at how buried the To Do list is now like most here.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

lokar said:


> Can you set up a macro on the standard DirecTV remote? If so, how? I would like to do this as I am really annoyed at how buried the To Do list is now like most here.


Sorry, I was referring to my aftermarket remotes. Unfortunately, the DIRECTV remotes don't have that capability.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I look at the To Do List quite often. Mainly to see what programs are on that I usually watch that night and when I plan to start viewing them. I usually start watching a program that's an hour long 20 min's after it starts. That way I can skip commercials and not catch up to the live feed until its just about over. And I sometimes look at the list to see what nights that week, the NHL games I want to watch will be on.
> 
> As others do, I have a macro created so I can press one button to get to my To Do List. Although as slow as the DVR is, its about 10 seconds until it actually displays. I would prefer there was a button that just went directly to the To Do List, then it would only take 5 seconds for it to display.


I just tested my macro for the TDL & it took 6 seconds ... not bad.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I just tested my macro for the TDL & it took 6 seconds ... not bad.


Took 6 seconds to go through all the steps, or 6 seconds with delays from the remote? If you could just send the commands and wait for the box to catch up, that would be great, but to have to hold the remote for 6 seconds is a PITA.

I got the OPPO IR cable and am going to hook my MSC-400 up to my HR34 via the IR IN port and see if that makes it more reliable. In that case, the programming with delays is in the MSC-400 and the remote is just a trigger.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Took 6 seconds to go through all the steps, or 6 seconds with delays from the remote? If you could just send the commands and wait for the box to catch up, that would be great, but to have to hold the remote for 6 seconds is a PITA.
> 
> I got the OPPO IR cable and am going to hook my MSC-400 up to my HR34 via the IR IN port and see if that makes it more reliable. In that case, the programming with delays is in the MSC-400 and the remote is just a trigger.


6 seconds from the press till the TDL was up - it's programmed with a .75 sec delay between commands. My setup is different in that my remote is the RedEye base that I control via my laptop. You can use an iPad, iPhone, Android, etc as well.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The To Do list, actually "view schedule" is just below the list of recordings on the FiOS DVR menu. I seldom used the To Do list in the four years that I had DirecTV service. Now that it's readily available to me I tend to look at it at least once a week.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> 6 seconds from the press till the TDL was up - it's programmed with a .75 sec delay between commands. My setup is different in that my remote is the RedEye base that I control via my laptop.


My neighbor uses that system. Since your system is WiFi, you don't have to worry about pointing the remote. Holding the remote waiting for the IR commands with the delays is a PITA.

----------------------------------

BTW, I had to show my 83 year old mother how to access her ToDo list after she got the new GUI. She has probably never heard of DBSTalk, so there are those out there other than us who do use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> 6 seconds from the press till the TDL was up - it's programmed with a .75 sec delay between commands. My setup is different in that my remote is the RedEye base that I control via my laptop. You can use an iPad, iPhone, Android, etc as well.


Just did the Manual Remote Presses and brought the ToDo List in 6 seconds. How hard was that? How Lazy are we becoming?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Just did the Manual Remote Presses and brought the ToDo List in 6 seconds. How hard was that? How Lazy are we becoming?


You are very fortunate. I cannot get the menu to appear in 6 seconds.

I really don't understand the resistance to getting a one button access to the To Do list. 
Several ideas have been presented that take nothing away from anyone's remote options. I get that some people don't care or think it is not necessary. But is there really a flood of people who are totally against the idea of having an easier way to do this?


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Does D* pay any attention to these kinds of requests?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Many things have changed with the Directv boxes with suggestions and help from these very threads.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

armophob said:


> Many things have changed with the Directv boxes with suggestions and help from these very threads.


Excellent!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> LIST press 1: display the Playlist
> LIST press 2: display the To Do List
> EXIT: return to video


Bingo! This is how it should be and how Dish Network does it, and frankly I really miss that feature from Dish. They even took it a step further and a third button press showed you your series manager. Directv, are you listening!!!???


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

John Strk said:


> Finally got the new guide today in Tallahassee and I love it. I also use the To Do list often but from what I see it's only one or two extra clicks further away.


Go NOLES!!! Doing Great In Basketball this year!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> The idea to make the LIST button work like the GUIDE button has been around for a while and is a great idea with a simple implementation and execution and it's mystifying that DIRECTV won't give the users that want the ability to manage their recordings a quick way to do it.
> 
> This would
> 
> ...


I Totally Agree With This Method!!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> Excellent!


However ( he starts to frown and the lines in his forehead start to become more defined) no one on record asked them to remove the one press access "To Do List" that we once enjoyed. 
And it has been an uphill battle since that day. 
I would like to find that guy and pour salt in all his open wounds for the rest of his life.
But I am not bitter at all.


----------



## eagle1147 (Jan 27, 2012)

No, but they keep changing the Srn look and now the buttons on my wife's DIRECTV remote do not match the 'new' look on the scrn. The black in use now covers up the scrolling. Why can't they leave things alone - if it ain't broke don't fix it. i tis just frustrating. I am not against change if it helps. Why don't they ask us before they implement huge re-vamps.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I just tested my macro for the TDL & it took 6 seconds ... not bad.


My estimate was a guess and I estimated wrong with 10 seconds. It takes 13 seconds and now its starting to mess up half the time, since the menu screen takes so long to pop up. I'm going to have to increase the delay between the first and second commands. I hope this improves in the future.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> That was a guess and I estimated wrong. It takes 13 seconds and now its starting to mess up half the time, since the menu screen takes so long to pop up. I'm going to have to increase the delay between the first and second commands. I hope this improves in the future.


Another reason to re-think the 1st screen in the "menu", maybe put "recordings" 1st so the whole menu is not delayed, waiting for the "MyDirectv" icons to all load up.....


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> Another reason to re-think the 1st screen in the "menu", maybe put "recordings" 1st so the whole menu is not delayed, waiting for the "MyDirectv" icons to all load up.....


But the icons look real pretty.  If we can't get a button on the remote for TDL, I like your idea. Since the icons are what's slowing it down.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I give up with it. We have presented so many options and possibilities with no response over not weeks, but years now. There is a point where "no" is the answer that is given in silence


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

I prefer the way the menu used to work with the blue guide, where one press showed a pop-up not a separate menu.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

eagle1147 said:


> No, but they keep changing the Srn look and now the buttons on my wife's DIRECTV remote do not match the 'new' look on the scrn. The black in use now covers up the scrolling. Why can't they leave things alone - if it ain't broke don't fix it. i tis just frustrating. I am not against change if it helps. Why don't they ask us before they implement huge re-vamps.


Sorry your first post has to be a complaint, but welcome to DBSTalk!

Hitting the Exit button right away removes the "Progress bar" immediately.

Hope: That many of these changes are intermediate steps towards a UI most of us really like. We'll see......


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> MENU, DOWN, DOWN, RIGHT, RIGHT, SELECT, SELECT
> 
> (Menu > Recordings > Manage Recordings > To Do List)


Thanks to both of you. I set up all of my recordings from a receiver and I was looking for it on there. Receivers don't have a To Do list. Found it on the DVRs.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

armophob said:


> I would like to find that guy and pour salt in all his open wounds for the rest of his life.
> But I am not bitter at all.


PHEW!!! Glad to see you finally admit that you are Not Bitter because for awhile there I was beginning to think you might just have a little Vengeance and Bitterness Welling up inside of you!!! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> I give up with it. We have presented so many options and possibilities with no response over not weeks, but years now. There is a point where "no" is the answer that is given in silence


Sadly, I agree. It was so simple, just press the Yellow Button and the ToDo list popped up. A chimp could have done it.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Everyone keeps saying "just press YELLOW", but it was really 
 and then [YELLOW], so it required 2 keys if you weren't already in the playlist...

Making it

 would be even more convenient, as your finger doesn't even have to move off of the key!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Everyone keeps saying "just press YELLOW", but it was really
> and then [YELLOW], so it required 2 keys if you weren't already in the playlist...
> 
> Making it
> ...







Really? Man, my memory is really shot!

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich said:


> Really? Man, my memory is really shot!
> 
> Rich


Yup... back in the "Tab" days, where GREEN switched between the My Playlist and Top Movies tabs, and YELLOW was To Do List, but only in the Playlist. This is from early 2009 or even earlier than that...

I'm trying to find some old pictures... will post if I can find them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Yup... back in the "Tab" days, where GREEN switched between the My Playlist and Top Movies tabs, and YELLOW was To Do List, but only in the Playlist. This is from early 2009 or even earlier than that...
> 
> I'm trying to find some old pictures... will post if I can find them.


I remember now. To be honest, I had begun to question my memory. I do remember when it disappeared and was replaced by the "Sort By" menu. I also remember thinking, "Why couldn't they have just added the ToDo list to the Sort By (or whatever it's called) menu.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

I check the to-do list daily & would also like to access it with 1 or 2 button presses.



Drew2k said:


> GUIDE press 1: display the GUIDE
> GUIDE press 2: display Guide Cagtegories
> EXIT: return to video
> 
> ...


Would be good with me!


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I would like to be able to change the default behavior of the yellow button to open to any of the choices like to do or last channel or mail, etc. personally I would opt for the yellow button to default to the list of last viewed channels. Making that easier to access would be very useful to me!!!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

gator5000e said:


> I would like to be able to change the default behavior of the yellow button to open to any of the choices like to do or last channel or mail, etc. personally *I would opt for the yellow button to default to the list of last viewed channels*. Making that easier to access would be very useful to me!!!


Currently it's only two button presses to get to last four. Info + "right arrow"


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry for the bump, but I missed the original conversation. I wholeheartedly endorse Drew2K's idea of a 2nd LIST push gets you the To Do List. I don't use it daily as some of you do, but at least a couple times a week.

And DON'T take away my blue button mini-guide!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I missed the original conversation. I wholeheartedly endorse Drew2K's idea of a 2nd LIST push gets you the To Do List. I don't use it daily as some of you do, but at least a couple times a week.


Form your fingers to DIRECTV's programmers!



> And DON'T take away my blue button mini-guide!


The good news is that the mini-guide didn't go away in the newest DRIECTV national release - you can now hit BLUE or hit ENTER to display the mini-guide. (But ENTER doesn't toggle it off, so you have to hit EXIT to clear it.)

See the "winter" release thread for more discussion on the remote control key changes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201370


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

KSbugeater said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse Drew2K's idea of a 2nd LIST push gets you the To Do List.
> 
> And DON'T take away my blue button mini-guide!


Sorry but if we don't get List/List then I have instructed Directv to take away the Blue Mini-Guide Button so it can be turned into a Blue ToDoLIST Button!!! :lol:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Sorry but if we don't get List/List then I have instructed Directv to take away the Blue Mini-Guide Button so it can be turned into a Blue ToDoLIST Button!!! :lol:


I'm also yearning for quick ToDo access. I know some here are amazed that anyone checks the ToDo list; I'm amazed that not everyone does.

I also use the mini-guide quite a bit, as it allows me simultaneously to navigate a guide and a recording. Despite DirecTV's apparent abhorrence of combining those activities, I believe the MG will survive, as it's been around since the Hughes boxes (down arrow in those days).


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with the comment that the only reason so many people do NOT use the "To Do" List is because it is buried. I check it at least two or three times a week to make sure that everything I am expecting to have recorded is on it.
I like the idea of using the "List" button for it. One for List and twice for To Do.


----------



## dhofferber (Nov 29, 2011)

Herdfan said:


> Took 6 seconds to go through all the steps, or 6 seconds with delays from the remote? If you could just send the commands and wait for the box to catch up, that would be great, but to have to hold the remote for 6 seconds is a PITA.
> 
> I got the OPPO IR cable and am going to hook my MSC-400 up to my HR34 via the IR IN port and see if that makes it more reliable. In that case, the programming with delays is in the MSC-400 and the remote is just a trigger.


Did you get the HR34 to work with the MSC-400 via the IR port with OPPO cable? I have the same setup and can't get it to work. Any tricks I need to know?


----------

